# ¿ Cómo conectar placa Byduni 361-076 a motor?



## pacocable (Mar 7, 2017)

Mi pregunta es como conecto el motor de la imagen a la placa controladora. los cables blancos tengo claro que es el tacometro el rojo va al rojo del motor (supongo). el amarillo creo que es la otra salida al motor. pero mi duda viene, que creo que los cables negro y gris son los que definen la velocidad del motor. ¿Pero donde van conectados, y que voltaje necesita?.
Mi idea es utilizar el motor fuera de la lavadora. La lavadora no la tengo, no se que marca es.
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2017)

No tenés el plano de esa lavadora . . . . ?


----------



## pacocable (Mar 7, 2017)

No lo tengo porque no se de que lavadora son el motor ni la placa,  supongo que es de programador de esos de rueda, y durante el proceso en el programador une los cables para la velocidad de lavado y centrifugado pero la duda es el voltaje. ¿Los programadores  de rueda trabajan a 220 V, o menos?. Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta


----------



## pepelui01 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ese regulador lo traía el Aurora 516, entre otros.


----------



## pacocable (Mar 9, 2017)

Muchas gracias, voy a probar, muy rápida respuesta, muy agradecido, mañana os comento cómo va.

La placa del esquema no corresponde con la mía, la mía es Byduny, en esquema son diferentes.


----------



## pepelui01 (Mar 9, 2017)

El esquema es para guiarte. Ahí figura el controlador que tenés (que es de lo más común en lavadoras, ya que lo usan tanto Bosch, Whirlpool, etc), con el TDA 1085. Guiándote por el diagrama, podrás saber qué pin de la placa corresponde a cada salida del motor.
Te aclaro, que la correlación de número de pines, con respecto al diagrama que tiene letras, es la que dice "plaqueta Remco" (me olvidé de aclararlo )


----------



## pacocable (Mar 10, 2017)

En la imagen adjunta está mi placa,  el tacómetro lo tengo, claro, son los pines 9 y 10, el pin N según el esquema va directo a 220 V. Éste pin va directo a pin 1 del triac y a algunos componentes de la placa, el pin F solo va al pin 2 del triac, por lo que entiendo que es la salida hacia el motor, el pin 8 va directo al pin 1 del triac y a algunos componentes. He conectado el tacómetro a la clavija N, conectado a 220 V un cable del motor tambien a 220 V, con un hilo de cobre muy fino a modo de fusible uno el pin 8 con el 5 o con el 4 y no hace nada.
Tengo otras placas con el tda1085, las adjunto y si me pueden ayudar con alguna, bienvenido sea.


----------



## pepelui01 (Mar 10, 2017)

Pacocable, cuidado con el conexionado, vas a terminar quemando la placa.
Fijate que por lo que contás, te está faltando conectar el pote que lleva entre los conectores 6 y 7 
Creo que era de 100 K.
El puente entre el pin 8 se hace entre 8-4-5.
O entre 8-3.
L = 220 V pin 1
N = 220 V pin N
Y fijate la conmutación entre las escobillas del rotor y los campos, en el motor.


----------



## pacocable (Mar 13, 2017)

Buscando en la red, he encontrado una lavadora que venden por piezas, que tiene el mismo regulador que yo tengo, pero está desmontado el cableado, la lavadora es la Balay 3ts893y, he estado buscando el service manual o algún despiece, pero no he encontrado nada, si alguien tuviera algo de esta lavadora, le agradecería mucho lo compartiera.

Por fin he conseguido hacerlo andar con éste modulo, tiene 2 velocidades, estoy haciendo mas pruebas a ver si consigo varias velocidades, cuando lo tenga todo listo, lo subo y hago un video en Youtube, así podemos ayudar al que tenga éste tipo de motores, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ricardovischi (May 10, 2021)

Hola ..anteriormente hice una pregunta, y desestimaron la misma por no adecuarse a las reglas del foro ..por lo tanto pido disculpas ...
Bien, mi duda es la conexión de la placa del regulador de velocidad, que es igual al de la segunda foto del primer post , de un lavarropas Bosch,

Cómo quiero utilizar el motor para otra cosa, es que pido si alguien me podría indicar cual es la conexión correcta para hacerlo andar , pues ya lo intenté de varias maneras y no se si conecto mal o si algún componente esá dañado, pero ya controlé todo e inclusive cambié el tda y no hay manera ...donde irían conectados los 220 V, las escobillas y el campo ? Gracias y disculpas nuevamente. ..adjunto  imagen del regulador.


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2021)

.

Ese tipo de motor también debe conectar un sensor solidario al eje a la plaqueta dado que el *TDA10XX* (que ahora no puedo recordarme cual es) necesita recibir la información de a cuantas RPM está girando.

Si buscas la datasheet de dicho integrado en internet te saldra el circuito típico y conexiones.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

